# Canadians importing orchids?



## arcticshaun (Mar 28, 2008)

Have any of the Canadians on this forum had any experiences importing orchids (on the hobby level) from the US ? I was looking at the SBOE catalog and wondering how much extra expense and hassle would be incurred trying import a few orchids? Is this usually done as a large group order (with an Orchid Society)? Any input appreciated.

Shaun


----------



## Ernie (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm in Winnipeg right now and their club has group orders in with Hausermann's (IL) and Bloomfield (NY) pending a warm-up. If you have a small order, the time, pain, and expense might outweigh your need for the plants. Join a local OS and convince some other fools to do all your legwork!  The grass is always greener...

-Ernie


----------



## jacamarorchids (Mar 29, 2008)

I may be at SBOE this summer I could just pick up plants and mail them


Bryan


----------



## arcticshaun (Mar 31, 2008)

Bryan,

That would be fantastic! I'll PM you my contact info.

Shaun


----------

